# 07 Grizzly 700



## scrooge

I am not an ATV mechanic so need some help. For some unknown reason my grizz will not try to start. Lights on speedo come on when key is turned to on position but when hitting the start button no starter engagement sound at all.. I hear what I think is a relay clicking,dash lights go dim when pushing start button. Check engine light flashes and there is a number 12 that shows up on the speedo .. If that is a code number how do I know what to look for? I see nothing in the owners manual about code listings.....


----------



## BernardB

Dead starter? Very weak battery?...No idea on the codes.. sure some one here will get it figured for you tho..


----------



## brute for mud

i agree with bernardb


----------



## sloboy

you can call a dealer and they will tell you what the code means my rhino wouldnt start was giving code 32 they told me injector failure (squirrel chewed a wire coming off injector), try to charge the battery


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah sounds like battery to me, if things are dimming when you try to start.


----------



## Timmi

*I have a 2007 Grizzly 700, here are the codes*

_*Here is a list of the diagnostic codes you can display from the pod of the 700*_


*Diagnostic code **number on display followed by checking method.*

*D01*
Throttle angle
• Fully closed position 15 ~ 20 Check with throttle fully closed.
• Fully opened position 95 ~ 100 Check with throttle fully open.
*
D03*
Pressure difference (atmospheric pressure and intake air pressure).
Displays the intake air pressure. Set the engine stop switch to "RUN", then operate the throttle while pushing the start switch. (If the display value changes, the performance is OK.)
*
D05*
Intake air temperature.
Displays the intake air temperature. Compare the actually measured intake air temperature with the meter.
*
D06*
Coolant temperature.
Displays the coolant temperature. Compare the actually measured coolant temperature with the meter.
*
D07*
Vehicle speed pulse 0 ~ 999
Check that the number increases when the rear wheel is rotated. The number is cumulative and does not reset each time the wheel is stopped.
*
D08*
Lean angle sensor Remove the lean angle sensor and...
• Upright 0.4 ~ 1.4 incline it more than 65 degrees.
• Overturned 3.7 ~ 4.4
*
D09*
Fuel system voltage (battery voltage): Approximately 12.0
Set the engine stop switch to "RUN", and then compare with the actually measured battery voltage. (If the battery voltage is lower, perform recharging).
*
D21*
Neutral switch Shift the transmission.
• Neutral ON
• In gear OFF
*
D60*
EEPROM fault code display.
• No history 00
• History exists 01
*
D61*
Malfunction history code display.
• No history 00
• History exists Fault codes 12-50
• (If more than one code number is detected, the display alternates every two seconds to show all the detected code numbers. When all code numbers are shown, the display repeats the same process.)
*
D62
*Malfunction history code erasure.
• No history 0 —
• History exists Up to 16 fault codes To erase the history, set the engine stop switch to "OFF" and then to
"RUN".
*
D70* Control number 00 ~ 255


----------



## scrooge

Thanks all....... Dropped it off at the dealers today,will see what they think. Before I left there they seemed to think it is a short in wire somewhere,possibly a mouse did some chewing,I live out in the woods so that could be possible,I know a mouse worked on my truck wiring a few years ago......I'll let ya know ,when I know for sure...Thanks again.....


----------



## scrooge

scrooge said:


> Thanks all....... Dropped it off at the dealers today,will see what they think. Before I left there they seemed to think it is a short in wire somewhere,possibly a mouse did some chewing,I live out in the woods so that could be possible,I know a mouse worked on my truck wiring a few years ago......I'll let ya know ,when I know for sure...Thanks again.....


It was the battery.......$100.00 geeze !!!!!! Back home with it......


----------

